# Snow performance stage2. Do i need to buy a check valve?



## Changnoi (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm about to purchase the snow performance stage2 for my 2.0TFSI, but since i compared with the other brand most of them hav the reverse check valve including in the kit. Do i need to buy it also or snow performance has a new innovation winch need no more check valve? ... Anyone have any experience please share. Thx in advance


----------

